# Zipp 404 vs. Easton EC90 Aero vs. Reynolds DV46T



## davas (May 4, 2008)

i have been looking into getting some nice tubular wheels, mainly these three. I want to be able to use them in races but also some longer training rides. Basically, I want the fastest and most durable one. If any one has experience with any of these (especially the Easton EC90 Aeros b/c i want to know about their duability), it would be appreciated.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

can't wait to read this


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

these are not training wheels and id never race them if i had wasnt sponsored. one crash and your out $2000+


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Reynolds has the most awesome replacement program ever. 

That's good enough reason for me.

https://www.reynoldscycling.com/index.php?p_matter=assurance


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

I'll bet good money that if you were blind you couldn't tell which of the above three wheels you were riding. 
Speed is a relative thing, and high bling wheel A won't make you any faster than high bling wheel B. 
Zipp, touts their aerodynamics , Reynolds is known for their durability and although Easton is the new kid on the block with their rim, they seem pretty nice as well. 
All the wheels are 'fast' enough and all are 'durable' enough for everyone from pro tour leaders to average joes. Pick whatever has the decals you like the most and I assure you that you will love the wheels.


----------



## kevvwill (Jun 1, 2004)

Your weight is also an issue. Reynolds has no rider weight limit, and a most excellent replacement guarantee that you can purchase for about $200. If you stuff 'em, just get some more. It's covered.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Reynolds wheels just went up in price. inflation sucks.


----------



## wahlummie (Jun 5, 2008)

*EC90s*

Don't get the EC90s if you live somewhere where it rains.

They fill up with water really badly. I have also been racing zipp 404s for a number of years in all conditions without problem.

On the Easton EC90s, the centrifugal force of the wheel force water along the spokes and into the rim. 

I reckon I had about had half a litre trapped inside each rim. No wonder I was finding it increasingly difficult to slow down and then accelerate out of each corner with that sort of inertia at the rim.

Even worse is that the water does not come out again. A week later and the water was still inside the wheel and I had to take the tyres off to get the water out.

I have contacted Easton and the retailer about this and will be returning these wheels.

Check this out to see what I mean :

http://www.abbots.org//misc/video/ec90-small.avi

http://www.abbots.org//misc/video/ec90-6dayslater.avi

http://www.abbots.org//misc/video/ec90-7dayslater.avi


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

If you can still find them the Mavic Cosmic Carbones, which are now discontinued were an awesome deal at ~$1,000. Good, strong durable tubular.

BTW, I ride Reynolds and would recommend them, but for the price, then again, all of these, with the exception of the Mavics are about the same.


----------



## timaplin (Jan 16, 2009)

bump... I'm thinking about a new set of wheels to replace my EC70Sl's, and two of these are very much on the short list. Zipp's are a bit rich for my taste


----------



## toadbiker (Mar 14, 2006)

*water in wheel*

wow- I always wondered if this happened to all aero Carbon tubulars?
Anyone else have zipps do this?




wahlummie said:


> Don't get the EC90s if you live somewhere where it rains.
> 
> They fill up with water really badly. I have also been racing zipp 404s for a number of years in all conditions without problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

the eastons appear to be internal nipple wheels which may encourage water to get inside. Zipps are regular nipples which may have some lessor aero qualities, but are better for a whole bunch of reasons.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

double post


----------

